# Meetings > Δοκιμές >  Περιεργο Σημα...

## harrylaos

Αποψε στις 10:30 καποιος με το SSID papagiannis net (χωρις awmn μπροστα) βρεθηκε στο σκαν του netstumbler. Δυστυχως δεν εκανα σωσιμο της αναφορας.
Σαν signal noise ειχε -10 πιο πολυ απο το δρομολογητη μου ο οποιος ηταν στο -40.Οι γραμμες του netstumbler ηταν κατακορυφες και γεμιζαν το γραφημα με τις ραβδους.Και αμα το εβλεπες ηταν σαν Λοφος.Δηλαδη ξεκινησε απο τα -80 εφτασε στα -10 και μετα επεσε μεχρι που χαθηκε.Το περιεργο ηταν πως δεν ηταν σε infrastructure mode αλλα σε ad hoc.Ειναι σιγουρα η μοναδικη φορα που βρισκω αυτο το SSID στην γειτονια.Εψαξα να βρω μηπως υπαρχει καποιος papagiannis net στο search του wind αλλα τιποτα.Υπαρχει καποια εξηγηση?
Εχει συμβει κατι αντιστοιχο?

----------


## pkent79

Αν δεν έχει AWMN μπροστά δεν είναι δικός μας, οπότε μην ψάχνεις άδικα στη Wind.

Και όχι, τίποτα δεν μπορείς να κάνεις. Το πολύ πολύ αν είναι μαγαζί-επιχείρηση να τον βρεις, να του εξηγήσεις και να τον παρακαλέσεις να κάνει απαραίτητες αλλαγές.

Δεν έχουμε αποκλειστική χρήση της ζώνης συχνοτήτων, άρα μην περιμένεις πολλά.

----------


## harrylaos

Για το -10 υπαρχει εξηγηση?Μου φαινεται πως ειναι υπερβολικα δυνατο σημα.

----------


## pkent79

-10 δεν έχεις δίπλα να είσαι με το laptop στην κεραία.

----------


## harrylaos

Μα γι αυτο παραξενευτικα!
Πηγα και πανω στην ταρατσα και ο τυπος ειχε turbo σημα.
Ειναι απο την περιοχη μου αραγε η ειναι καποια ανακλαση?
Να ανησυχω για την ακτινοβολια που μου στελνει?
*
Edit:* Υπαρχει η περιπτωση λαθους απο μερος του net stumbler?

----------


## papashark

> Edit:[/b] Υπαρχει η περιπτωση λαθους απο μερος του net stumbler?


Δυστυχώς ναι, το NetStumbler πολλές φορές βγάζει λάθος μετρήσεις, τουλάχιστον είναι τόσο λάθος (-10) που το καταλαβαίνεις  ::

----------


## ALTAiR

Κανά ΑΤΙΑ θα ήτανε!!!  ::

----------


## Nikiforos

NetStumbler sucks! kismet rulez! να υποθέσω ότι το scan έγινε στα 5ghz? εδώ πάντως ΠΟΤΕ δεν έχω πιάσει άλλον στα scan στα 5ghz εκτός από links του awmn. Δεν λέω φυσικά ότι αλλού μπορεί να παίζουν και άλλοι στα 5. Πάντως στα 2,4 η κόλαση η ίδια! όποιος και να είναι αν δεν είναι του awmn, δεν μπορείς να του πεις κάτι και είναι και δύσκολο να τον βρείς. Πάντως είχα έναν δάσκαλο στο δημοτικό με τέτοιο όνομα λες να είναι αυτός ?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## harrylaos

Υπεθεσε οτι το ποστ ειναι παλιο.  ::   ::   ::   ::  
Να κλειδωθει

----------


## Neuro

Κλειδώθηκε, σύμφωνα με την επιθυμία του δημιουργού του.

----------

